# Shadows and Other Tales -- 21 supernatural stories from Dark Regions Press



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Shadows and Other Tales

_Shadows and Other Tales _ was my first collection published in the US. It was conceived by Dark Regions Press as a 'best of' collection of my short fiction, and so they chose the contents page, not me. They ended up with 21 stories from the pages of Pan Horror, F&SF, Weird Tales, Cemetery Dance, and numerous top anthologies. Here's part of the blurb:

"It doesn't matter where you go, you'll find one thing waiting for you when you get there...shadows. Come with Tony Richards as he wanders the globe in search of new ones. You see, anything can cast them. A raggedy old circus tent. The dim corridors of an old-age home. The incense-smelling depths of a Chinese temple. And if you dare to step into those shadows, you'll find something even more terrifying ... the unknown."

"For the sheer pleasure of reading a story by a master of the art, this is hard to beat" - Peter Tennant, Black Static magazine.
"Richards is a master" - RT Book Reviews.
"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice" - John Pelan.
"A hell of a writer, one of today's masters of dark fiction" - Mario Guslandi, Horror World.
"Man, this guy can write. He has the power to introduce you all over again to the pleasures of reading good prose" - Ed Gorman.
"An amazing voice" - James A. Moore.
"Tony Richards always turns in a first-class story" - Ronald Chetwynd-Hayes.

_Shadows and Other Tales_ is fully formatted and with a linked Table of Contents, and costs only $2.99.

And here's the UK llink.

I have 2 novels from HarperCollins on Kindle and 2 collections from Dark Regions Press. I also have around 20 self-published ebooks -- fantasy, SF, mystery, supernatural, horror, and even Sherlock Holmes -- many of which are at the sample price of 99c: Find out more about them here.

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR: Tony Richards is the author of 7 novels from HarperCollins, Tor, Dark Regions and Pan Macmillan -- with his latest two, TROPIC OF DARKNESS and UNDER THE ICE out from Simon & Schuster and Samhain respectively -- and has seen more than one hundred short stories in print, most of them in magazines like Isaac Asimov's SF, Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery, F&SF, Weird Tales and Cemetery Dance. He has been a finalist for both the HWA Bram Stoker Award and the British Fantasy Award.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Tony, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The cover for this one, btw, is by the excellent M. Wayne Miller, who has also done the cover for my latest Raine's Landing supernatural thriller, Midnight's Angels. http://www.mwaynemiller.com/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can read two of the stories in this book for free simply by going on my website:
http://www.richardsreality.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I also have a blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's the link for all my books from Dark Regions Press:
http://www.darkregions.com/search.php?search_query=tony+richards


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Two more of my Dark Regions books will be out on Kindle before too long:
My latest collection of short fiction, Our Lady of the Shadows.
And Midnight’s Angels, the third in my series of supernatural thrillers set in the strange town of Raine’s Landing, Massachusetts, where the real witches of Salem fled.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's an interview with me in which I talk about my work on Kindle here:
http://www.monsterlibrarian.com/TheCirculationDesk/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's the link to my blog, which has news of all my latest publications both in print and on Kindle:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

October is turning out to be the best month yet for my ebooks. Thanks to all who've bought them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My latest collection -- Our Lady of the Shadows -- is getting rave reviews. You can find out more about it on my blog (above). I'll let you know as soon as it is out on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the same goes for my third Raine's Landing novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

One of the stories from this collection can be read for FREE here:
http://www.indiebooklounge.com/short-stories/LIGHTNING-DOGS/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are 2 other free stories available on my website's home page:
http://www.richardsreality.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are also articles about writing and supernatural fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The wonderful Ed Gorman is due to review _Shadows and Other Tales_ soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

David Wingrove -- author of the epic _Chung Kuo _ science fiction saga -- is the guest writer on my blog this week: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The first guest blogger was fantasy/vampire author Toni V. Sweeney.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That terrific writer of suspense, Ed Gorman, has posted glowing reviews of 2 of my short story collections - one of them available on Kindle -- on his blog, as well as publishing an interview with me. Click here and scroll down:
http://newimprovedgorman.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I might even ask Ed to be my next guest blogger, if he has the time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2012, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are interviews with me and several other supernatural authors in the new _Journey Planet _ efanzine:
http://efanzines.com/JourneyPlanet/JourneyPlanet11.pdf


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've recently been blogging about all 16 of my self-published titles on Kindle:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have a couple of new collections of short stories -- horror/supernatural/dark fantasy -- going on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can follow me on Facebook here: http://on.fb.me/GEhADj


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new novel of mine and a new collection, both from DRP, are due on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've more fiction uploading on Kindle all the time, including a massive new collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This one's well overdue to go back to the top of the Book Bazaar list.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Half the covers on my signature are by Steve Upham. To look at more of his artwork, check out his site here: http://www.screamingdreams.com/artwork.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I bring this excellent book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I also have a number of self-published books on Kindle, all of them at minimum price and some of them displayed below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The minimum price being 99c plus Amazon's delivery fee.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is long overdue for a bump.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the same is true again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My self-published ebooks are selling 10 times the number in the US that they sell in the UK, and so thanks to all of my American readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My new books on Kindle are starting to get reviews. It's been a long wait (18 months or so) but mostly worth it: http://amzn.to/m4ihme


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I bring this book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It was the first collection I had published in the States, though there have been more since.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published work on Kindle (see below) -- with the exception of 6 Shades of Black and my Immortal Holmes tales -- has appeared in print  before going onto KDP. You can enjoy it here for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for these cold, dark evenings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Read the first story as a sample and make your own mind up.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't miss the chance to take a look at these excellent stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are plenty more in my signature (below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yet another chance to take a look at this, in case you missed it last time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2013, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My self-pubbed books on Kindle are starting to get some very good reviews. Check some out on my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The full-length novels on it are fairly new to Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's another novel on the way within the next couple of months.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, here's another chance to take a look at this collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yet another. More horror collections in my signature -- below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This one's overdue a bump too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the same is true today.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new book of my short stories will be out this summer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More news when I have it. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is one of DRP publisher Joe Morey's favorite collections ... he chose the stories and produced it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give them a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from vacation ... tanned, fit, and ready for more Kindleboarding.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's done the trick ... I'm working hard, producing new stuff, which will be on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's plenty of fiction to choose from. See the links below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new collection from DRP is due soon. Meanwhile, there's this. Read the review.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My newly-updated website is now up. Take a look using the link below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a great short break by a Mediterranean bay ... and now I’ve blogged about it, with photos (see the link in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new collection out on Kindle in the next couple of months. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can find me on Twitter @ TonyRichardsdfw.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope that everyone on Kindleboards had a very Happy Christmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very Happy 2014 to everyone on Kindleboards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a terrific year!!!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Enjoy yourselves, live out your dreams, and read loads of ebooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

New photos are due on my blog soon of a recent trip -- my first -- to Malta. Loved the place. Hope you'll love the views.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

They're up. There's a link on my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a vampire novel coming in September. See more on my Blog.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there'll be news of yet another novel along soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's recent books news up on my blog right now ... with more to come. See below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll let you know about my latest novel as soon as the ink has dried on contracts.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's up on my blog. A new detective novel, nothing supernatural about it. http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more news coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be a number of new books of mine on Kindle this year, both self-published and from top publishers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more of my new fiction and some reprints coming onto Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including my debut novel, The Harvest Bride.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm putting some new e-books together right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

New supernatural and detective fiction is coming this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some of it self-published, some from publishers like Samhain, Telos, and Dark Renaissance Books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are new books and stories of mine appearing on Kindle all the time. See my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published e-books, including 3 Raine's Landing supernatural thrillers, 2 large collections, and a new ghost novel, are on sale for 99c during    August. See my signature for more information.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now my self-published work is on sale for 99c through September too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is now over for my Raine's Landing series of novels, but not for Complete Holmes or Three Dozen Terrifying Tales.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And many of my ebooks on Kindle are permanently 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's always been the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More are due around March 2015 ... I'm just waiting for the publishers' rights to expire.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These will be future mystery and superhero tales.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2015, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope this turns out to be a really special year for all of you.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

The collection looks cool.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for this, Sidney. Your line-up looks very interesting too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Read more books this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new collection up, with more brand-new fiction due to be uploaded in just a couple of days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Now it's all available, with more fiction on the way in April.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a new book now up -- near-future detective fiction. But if that's not what you're into, there's a good selection of my other fiction available on Kindle, in a wide variety of genres.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more to come later this month ... a really HUGE book.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still waiting to get some rights back from a publisher. Meanwhile, there's this for you to sink your teeth in.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of the stories in this collection have previously seen print in magazines and anthologies, but there is new fiction of mine appearing on Kindle regularly. Why not check out the full list?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More of my new short fiction is due on Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just back from a great week's vacation, and ready to start work on some new fiction for Kindle on Monday.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my eBooks on Kindle -- including novellas and story collections -- are available for minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is almost over. Last chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a terrific 2016, everyone.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here are some short stories that you might enjoy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or you can buy them individually.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or in collections of 10.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But this is the original book.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow ... I haven't bumped this one in an awful long time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again, more promptly this time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Read the reviews for this big collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's still in print, 8 Years after its first publication.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And will be for a while to come, I suspect.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

If you haven't had a look at it yet, here's your opportunity.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy New Year to you, guys!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Let's hope that it turns out to be a good one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This collection has remained in print for many years. Find out why.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks are on a minimum price offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on many of my eBooks is almost over. Why wait? ... take advantage  while it lasts.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You still have a few more days to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to extend the SPECIAL OFFER on many of my e-novels and longer collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm recently back from a great week's vacation, and will be posting about it on Facebook before too much longer. Oh ... and I've decided to keep the Special Offer on my larger eBooks going for another while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case ... for a short while, at least.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is continuing. Go ahead and take advantage of it ... get some full-length novels and long collections for a fraction of their normal price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, people.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It won't last forever, so get some copies while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You've still got a chance this month. Grab yourself a bargain.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Will I continue my Special Offer past August? We'll see.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Good news. The SPECIAL OFFER on most of my eBooks is continuing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Will this offer go on into October? Why wait to find out? Get hold of a copy now at this special price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You still have a chance to get most of my eBook novels and collections at a Special Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case this weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special Offer continues into November.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But how much longer will the special offer last? Not too much longer. Grab some copies while you can,


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The SPECIAL OFFER on my full-length novels and longer collections is nearly over. This is almost your last chance to grab some.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing all my readers -- and everyone else on KBoards -- a great 2018!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm extending the 99c Offer on my self-published novels and longer collections for a little longer, And the professionally published ones are at good prices too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that price remains into February. Why miss out on full length novels and large collections for the minimum allowable price?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case. But not forever. Get some copies while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my full-length novels and long collections is finished. But they are still available for $2.99, and much of my shorter work stays at the minimum price -- 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my longer eBooks are now back on Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That offer is still in place, so why not take advantage and pick up some fiction from a professionally-published - Pan, Tor, Schusters, HarperCollins, to name but a few -- author.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty of my eBook are still available for 99c. Why not take advantage, readers?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that price is still current.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is a book from a professional publisher. But my self-published work (see below) is on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The SPECIAL OFFER on much of my work on Kindle continues. And the rest is at a good price too. The full list is below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, good e-readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Something to read on vacation ... and for a great price. Have a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of this fiction has seen professional publication before the rights reverted to me and I released a version on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And most of this fiction is still available at a Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not this book though. But it is still good value.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Read the reviews for this collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not a bad one in sight. All good.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's been on sale from Dark Regions Press for years.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Very Happy Holidays to all of you!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A happy 2019 to everyone at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take a look at the reviews for this collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And then look at the reviews for most of my other eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance for you to take a look, horror fans.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm wishing everyone at KBoards a terrific Easter break.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This collection has been out for years now and is still popular. Check out the reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here you have another chance to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer Prices on many of my eBooks are still in place ... check them out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of the fiction included in this Special Offer first went into print from professional publishing houses.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at my large selection of eBooks on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is one of my books from established publishers, and is regularly priced. But almost all of my self-published Kindle books are currently on Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now they are on Sale. Take advantage while it lasts.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's one of my eBooks that is not self-published.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There have been quite a few of those, including 4 collections from Dark Regions Press.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This one has some very good reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a huge number of my dark supernatural tales available on Kindle, many of them at low prices, on KU, or both.


----------

